# Screen Burn - - - HP Elite X3



## dfeldt91 (Feb 15, 2017)

Who else has noticed the screen burn in on the bottom bar location? I can notice the Windows icon in the center even once hidden. It is still faint. If the screen is the right color I can see the other icons also. 

I absolutely hate this phone because of the OS. Windows 10 Mobile is too buggy for me. I cannot open my camera app half the time, the music app crashes, the browser resets occasionally, finger print scanner works half the time, sometimes the power button does not respond or the notification panel does not pull down.

The biggest concern for me is the phone powering off randomly. I've missed appointments and important things because my alarm doesn't go off, or my call doesn't come through. Why? Cause the phone shut itself off. Oh and the horrible heat this thing makes when browsing the web. Then it slows down until you have to manually shut it off and let it cool down. 

Biggest POS I've owned. Now had they went with Android, it would be the best phone ever. The specs are amazing, the OS is total ****.

\rant


----------



## Knight 3000 (Feb 15, 2017)

It seems you have a falty unit of this phone, contact HP support.


----------



## ScobiWecas (Feb 18, 2017)

Howdy!  I agree, sounds like a faulty phone or bad OS.  I'm also using Elite x3 running Anniversary and pretty stable, not seeing the same behavior.  Have you tried a phone reset and upgrade to 1607?  

One thing, I also have screen burn-in after only a couple of months.  Using the defaults for screensaver and sleep, so this isn't really acceptable.  Also, the "durable" Gorilla Glass can and does scratch...    I'm checking with support to see what options or if this is covered.


----------



## Knight 3000 (Feb 22, 2017)

It's  a bit strange, i have Lumia 930, 950,950xl and no one have burn-ins. I was wondering to buy an X3, but this topic, makes me change my opinion


----------



## nate0 (Jul 21, 2017)

It can happen...Had a lumia 950 that did that. So just as a fail safe I started enabling this reg key on my amoled w10m phones and it does not hurt anything to do it:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\NavigationBar\IsBurninProtectionEnabled dword:1


----------



## YoungAll (Jul 24, 2017)

nate0 said:


> It can happen...Had a lumia 950 that did that. So just as a fail safe I started enabling this reg key on my amoled w10m phones and it does not hurt anything to do it:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\NavigationBar\IsBurninProtectionEnabled dword:1

Click to collapse



What has changed to the phone after you edited that reg key?


----------



## nate0 (Jul 24, 2017)

YoungAll said:


> What has changed to the phone after you edited that reg key?

Click to collapse



On the dark theme the nav bar after about 45s to 60s changes contrast so that it is not totally black and so that the nav bar back home and search are not totally white.  Then if you touch the nav bar again it goes back to normal.  I can try to take a screen shot of it if you'd like?


----------



## YoungAll (Jul 24, 2017)

nate0 said:


> The nav bar after about 45s to 60s changes contrast so that it is not totally black and so that the nav bar back home and search are not totally white. Then if you touch the nav bar again it goes back to normal. I can try to take a screen shot of it if you'd like?

Click to collapse



Ok that would be nice.
Did you use interop tools to open access to registry option?


----------



## nate0 (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes interop tools method was used.

For some reason it is rendered funny after attaching.  You might be able to download it and look at it on your phone to see the actual affect created.


----------



## nate0 (Jul 24, 2017)

Someone has also shared a link to another forum that helps explain more keys that could be of use for this scenario. I will paste the information from that site below...

Go to the path in the registry HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ Software \ Microsoft \ Shell \ NavigationBar and there add the necessary records and values ​​(all entries are of type DWORD) 
What we add: 
1. IsBurnInProtectionEnabled 
2. BurnInProtectionIdleTimerTimeout 
3. BurnInProtectionMaskSwitchingInterval 
4. BurnInProtectionIconsOpacity 
5. BurnInProtectionBlackReplacementColor 

The values ​​of which are set accordingly 
1. 1 on 2 off 
2. Time before in seconds from 1 to ... (I put 1) 
3. Time before in seconds from 1 to ... (I put 1) 
4. The magnitude of the eclipse as a percentage of 0 (the whole panel will be black) to 100 (the buttons are brightly white) - I recommend 20 
5. Replacement of black accent in percentage from 0 (remains black) to 100 (becomes color) - I recommend 0

This was all taken from a site shared to me here


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 25, 2017)

Better to make a reg file to import with interoptool.


----------



## Ferrybigger (Jul 25, 2017)

@augustinionut 
i think its already in wptweaker


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 25, 2017)

Good point  :good:

But wptweaker only modify this value: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Naviga tionBar\IsBurninProtectionEnabled dword:1

All other values are missing.


----------



## sensboston (Jul 25, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> All other values are missing.

Click to collapse



You can easily add missing values - WPTweaker especially designed for that purpose


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 25, 2017)

By modifying tveaks.xml, i know, but i"m too lazy.


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 12, 2020)

Ta daaaaa


----------



## cooldude20000 (Jul 16, 2020)

Had it on the first x3 i got 4 years ago hp replaced it the 2nd one was used for 4 years still fine no burn in


----------

